# Walnut Coasters



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a set of 6 walnut coasters. They are headed for the art gallery tomorrow. They are 4 1/2" +/- 1/16". Finished with GF Woodturners finish. They have felt on the bottom and cork inserts.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Those turned out great Bernie! Very nicely done


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, the art gallery is the right place for your work, Bernie....


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent Job as always Bernie! How are you liking the WTF? I have only used mine once so far, but seems to be good stuff.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all. Bob I love the Woodturners Finish. Using a hairdryer on low heat I can put 6 coats on in about 25 to 35 minutes. 

Did you check out those peppermill? I have never seen curl in maple like those.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I looked at the pepper mills and WOW, that is some more curl. You did good on those. Where in this world did you find such great wood?

I got me a little airbrush kit from HF to spray mine on with.... I will have to try the hair dryer tip.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That wood came out of Minnesota. I told them if they had anymore I would buy a bunch but they said that was the last of that tree.

Anyway I have a airbrush and thought about getting a extra gun to spray that finish with. Also thought about spraying lacquer with it also.


----------

